# Keyfob/module



## Chelle-belle (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello this is my first post I’m new as of today to this forum I thought that I would replace the BMW key five in May 2011 328I sport Coupe xdrive and my drill out since the key in with it has the programming done put it all back together and it is not working I have no power at all at the charger on the battery everything I am not even getting a ding no dash lights help please


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Huh?


----------



## Chelle-belle (Jul 28, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> Huh?


I had a new key for bed for my 2011 328I extract put the module back in and everything it had to be taken out for programming because it was in another state have no power go to the car upon doing that so I replace the battery still have no power but when jumper cables are hooked up to the charging post under the hood there is no it’s not reading it it won’t start and we put the jumper cables straight to the battery it starts and thenAfter taking the cables off the battery dies and when that happened the key got stuck in the ignition what’s going on and why don’t I have power


----------



## Chelle-belle (Jul 28, 2021)

Chelle-belle said:


> I had a new key for bed for my 2011 328I extract put the module back in and everything it had to be taken out for programming because it was in another state have no power go to the car upon doing that so I replace the battery still have no power but when jumper cables are hooked up to the charging post under the hood there is no it’s not reading it it won’t start and we put the jumper cables straight to the battery it starts and thenAfter taking the cables off the battery dies and when that happened the key got stuck in the ignition what’s going on and why don’t I have power


Key fob sry


----------



## Chelle-belle (Jul 28, 2021)

When I hook battery charger up it glitches the power to car on snd off.


----------

